# Constipated diarrhea



## fairy78 (Aug 9, 2012)

Does anyone else get constipated soft stools and constipated diarrhea ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you mean that once you start going after several days of not passing a stool you have in addition to maybe the first bit being hard, the following stools are soft or loose?ORDo you mean that not matter what consistency the stool is you have to strain and strain and strain and strain to get it out?ORSomething else.


----------



## fairy78 (Aug 9, 2012)

Even after a few days my stools will be really soft but feel stuck and can't push it out and if I do it's only a little and even when I manage to get some out it turns to liquid texture but still have issues getting it outI haven't hard stool constipation for ages


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If stools are hard to get out even when they are a soft consistency you may need to have the pelvic floor tested to make sure you can relax and release stool properly.


----------



## Getting Me Down! (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey yeah i get this too! Really soft sticky stool, and alot of it, but just wont budge!... & The pressure on my bowels is unbelieveable, but still, it won't budge! .... Although i have occasionally thought that it could be some sort of impaction, i manage to go every day but i also take loperamide, so maybe theres some sort of impaction from frequently taking loperamide, like im backed up, which means only soft stool and liquid stool can pass it. This is what is probably giving you that sensation of constipation, or like Kathleen said, a pelvic floor dysfunction. You should really go get it checked out, im at the doctors monday and shall be telling her all about this issue. X


----------

